# N-Vermont Feb 9-?????



## powhunter (Jan 27, 2010)

2knees, Grassi21, and myself will be up in the MRV the week of the 9th...couple other Azers are gonna come up later in the week..Some of are target areas are MRG...Bush..Possibly stowe and or Jay later in the week.  If your interested in skiing/partying with some elite athletes let us know

steveo

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Jan 28, 2010)

powhunter said:


> If your interested in skiing/partying with some elite athletes let us know
> 
> steveo
> 
> steveo




lol, so who is joining us that i dont know about, cause that doesnt describe any of us.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 28, 2010)

2knees said:


> lol, so who is joining us that i dont know about, cause that doesnt describe any of us.



we are going to wake up early every morning.  do a 2 mile jog followed by core exercises and a lean breakfast.  the skiing will be legendary!


----------



## Greg (Jan 28, 2010)

I think I'm down to just Friday next week. Gonna probably hit MRG if conditions are good.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Jan 28, 2010)

I'll be here, and would be happy to ski Ellen and MRG with whoever makes it.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 28, 2010)

I was gonna try to meet up with you guys for Friday of that week at least, but it looks like that's out now too..  Have fun, I expect a kick ass TR when you get back.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 29, 2010)

BushMogulMaster said:


> I'll be here, and would be happy to ski Ellen and MRG with whoever makes it.




Probably wednesday or thursday...will keep ya posted!!

steveo


----------



## Trev (Jan 30, 2010)

I am going to shoot for 2 ski days with you guys.. still working out the details with work.. and all that jazz.. will be in touch..  !!


----------



## powhunter (Jan 31, 2010)

We  need a major FN storm next week, On the flip side I think most resorts will be resurfacing for the holiday weekend


steveo


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 31, 2010)

I was hoping to ski with you guys on Friday, not sure I can make it work now.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 31, 2010)

powhunter said:


> We  need a major FN storm next week, On the flip side I think most resorts will be resurfacing for the holiday weekend
> 
> 
> steveo



agreed.  if we don't get a storm, MRG might be kinda dicey.


----------



## Trev (Jan 31, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> I was hoping to ski with you guys on Friday, not sure I can make it work now.



Call in Kidnapped !!  I'll drive..


----------



## 2knees (Jan 31, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> agreed.  if we don't get a storm, MRG might be kinda dicey.



be sure to bring your drinking skis with you.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 31, 2010)

2knees said:


> be sure to bring your drinking skis with you.



i'm brining my entire quiver.  maybe some earned turns on this trip?  looking at a bottle of cabo wabo tequila on the bar that might make the trip with me.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 31, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> i'm brining my entire quiver.  maybe some earned turns on this trip?  looking at a bottle of cabo wabo tequila on the bar that might make the trip with me.




Im bringing the green ski wax :beer:

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 31, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Im bringing the green ski wax :beer:
> 
> steveo



i hear that stuff is lighting fast.


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> i'm brining my entire quiver.



Smart move.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jan 31, 2010)

billski said:


> Smart move.



Volkl Gotama with Barons for pow and touring
Fisher Watea 84 as my all mountain 
K2 Cabrawler for the bumps  

I really hope I need the Volkls that week.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 1, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Volkl Gotama with Barons for pow and *touring*



 You guys getting the band back together?


----------



## powhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

looks like lake effect snow all week!

http://www.weather.com/weather/exte...yahoo.com&cm_pla=forecastpage&cm_ite=CityPage

steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 1, 2010)

We are going to want to see video and pics of this adventure.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

JP is gonna be up to ski Friday....maybe thurs night

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 1, 2010)

powhunter said:


> JP is gonna be up to ski Friday....maybe thurs night
> 
> steveo



wow.  the potential for debauchery and chicanery just went through the roof.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 1, 2010)

What are the odds someone gets arrested?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 1, 2010)

2knees said:


> What are the odds someone gets arrested?



highly likely to definite


----------



## powhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> wow.  the potential for debauchery and chicanery just went through the roof.



And namastation


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 1, 2010)

powhunter said:


> And namastation



there will be daily wake and yoga sessions next week.  say it with me now, aaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuummmmmmmm.


----------



## Greg (Feb 1, 2010)

You guys planning to get any skiing done?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 1, 2010)

Greg said:


> You guys planning to get any skiing done?



It doesn't sound like it...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 1, 2010)

Greg said:


> You guys planning to get any skiing done?





bvibert said:


> It doesn't sound like it...



we also discussed all of us renting snowboards one day.  should be rad.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 1, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> we also discussed all of us renting snowboards one day.  should be rad.




snowboards for us, snowblades for steve.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 1, 2010)

Greg said:


> You guys planning to get any skiing done?





bvibert said:


> It doesn't sound like it...




not to worry, there'll be plenty of that too.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Yea were gonna make a ski movie too..You Effers just wait

steveo


----------



## powbmps (Feb 1, 2010)

I'll meet up with you guys for a day or two.  No overnights for me though.

Things could go really well.....you know like Aspen Extreme or Hot Dog well.







Or things could go really bad....


----------



## powhunter (Feb 2, 2010)

Ha Ha Ha....but more like this:


----------



## powhunter (Feb 2, 2010)

Monty and JP are comming up thurs night ...Where are we gonna be??

steveo


----------



## 2knees (Feb 2, 2010)

thursday is the Days Inn in St. Albans.  Tell the poacher to call my cell and i'll get him the directions.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 2, 2010)

I'll be at Sugarbush on the 9th.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 2, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Monty and JP are comming up thurs night ...Where are we gonna be??
> 
> steveo




so what do you want to do for a tour.  start at mrg, da bush, then smuggs or stowe?  If we get some snow i'm gonna ski magic on saturday but if it doesnt, i have a free place to stay in k-town friday night and might just ski there on saturday and sunday.  Grassi, you're heading home friday night right?  steve, what are your plans for that weekend.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 2, 2010)

Im going to NYC with Michelle Sunday and Monday...Then I intend on sking Tues-Saturday


Steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 2, 2010)

2knees said:


> so what do you want to do for a tour.  start at mrg, da bush, then smuggs or stowe?  If we get some snow i'm gonna ski magic on saturday but if it doesnt, i have a free place to stay in k-town friday night and might just ski there on saturday and sunday.  Grassi, you're heading home friday night right?  steve, what are your plans for that weekend.



heading home friday unless the conditions on friday are epic...


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 2, 2010)

2knees said:


> so what do you want to do for a tour.  start at mrg, da bush, then smuggs or stowe?  If we get some snow i'm gonna ski magic on saturday but if it doesnt, i have a free place to stay in k-town friday night and might just ski there on saturday and sunday.  Grassi, you're heading home friday night right?  steve, what are your plans for that weekend.



we could do bush or mrg on wed hit stowe on thursday (i think its kind of on the way from warren to st albans). wake up friday and hit smuggs or even jay.  smuggs appears closer to st albans.  and selfish me, since i am driving home on friday would rather head south of albans to smuggs rather than north to jay.

just my 2 cents...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 2, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> we could do bush or mrg on wed hit stowe on thursday (i think its kind of on the way from warren to st albans). wake up friday and hit smuggs or even jay.  smuggs appears closer to st albans.  and selfish me, since i am driving home on friday would rather head south of albans to smuggs rather than north to jay.
> 
> just my 2 cents...




i'm down with that.  you skiing tuesday or just driving up that night.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 2, 2010)

2knees said:


> i'm down with that.  you skiing tuesday or just driving up that night.



skiing tuesday with the powhunter. location tbd.  i'm thinking okemo for a cheap lift ticket with my sundown pass.

ps -  it also a reasonable ride on the first morning out.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 2, 2010)

Yea  Im thinking Okemo...Snow..or Kmart   Pat you comming up at night??


steveo


----------



## 2knees (Feb 5, 2010)

stowe has been getting refreshed all week with 2" - 6" shots.  Mad River reports 4-6 new last night also.  MRG looks like its back in play!

I say Ellen, MRG, Stowe.  Someone pm Mr. T and tell him we'll be at his stomping ground on wednesday so we can get the full bump tour.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 5, 2010)

2knees said:


> stowe has been getting refreshed all week with 2" - 6" shots.  Mad River reports 4-6 new last night also.  MRG looks like its back in play!
> 
> I say Ellen, MRG, Stowe.  Someone pm Mr. T and tell him we'll be at his stomping ground on wednesday so we can get the full bump tour.



So would that be....

Wed=Ellen
Thu=MRG
Fri=Stowe
Sat=???


----------



## 2knees (Feb 5, 2010)

powbmps said:


> So would that be....
> 
> Wed=Ellen
> Thu=MRG
> ...



I'm still holding out hope for magic on saturday.  we'll have to see what the possible wednesday event does.  If nothing changes between now and then, how about killington?


which other day were you looking at?  I know you want to go to MRG also so we can switch that around to fit your schedule.


----------



## JD (Feb 5, 2010)

It should be Stowe, Smuggs, Jay for the snow.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 5, 2010)

wed - mrg
thurs - stowe
fri - smuggs

???


----------



## billski (Feb 5, 2010)

JD said:


> It should be Stowe, Smuggs, Jay for the snow.


  Bolton's been doing pretty good too.  True, it doesn't have the macho, show-off terrain and pitch, but you can still have a fun day frontside and backside at MRG prices.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 5, 2010)

2knees said:


> I'm still holding out hope for magic on saturday.  we'll have to see what the possible wednesday event does.  If nothing changes between now and then, how about killington?
> 
> 
> which other day were you looking at?  I know you want to go to MRG also so we can switch that around to fit your schedule.



Don't worry about me.  I'm planning on Wed or Thu.  Still trying to figure out which day.  

I've never skied MRG, Stowe or Smuggling Plums and have only been to Sugarbush when they had a few trails open and Jay once when I was 12.  Any of them sound interesting.


----------



## Greg (Feb 5, 2010)

Enjoy it guys! Wish I could be there for your first MRG experiences, but be sure to take pics and vid and stuff.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 5, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> wed - mrg
> thurs - stowe
> fri - smuggs
> 
> ???




well JD would know for sure so that might be the way to go.  I do want to hit MRG though.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 5, 2010)

2knees said:


> well JD would know for sure so that might be the way to go.  I do want to hit MRG though.



i'm cool with deciding when we get up there.  i'm just thinking of a possible long drive home on friday from jay after skiing 4 days in a row.


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 5, 2010)

I know I'm a little late to the game but I'd love to meet you guys at MRG next week.  Thursday would work well for me but I could probably make Wednesday as well.  Let me know what your final decision is & I'll make it work.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 5, 2010)

madskier6 said:


> I know I'm a little late to the game but I'd love to meet you guys at MRG next week.  Thursday would work well for me but I could probably make Wednesday as well.  Let me know what your final decision is & I'll make it work.



Jeff, trust me when I say we'll work it around your schedule.  since we'll be at the golden lion tuesday and wednesday, it doesnt matter for us whether we do mrg on wed or thurs.

do you still have my cell number?


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 5, 2010)

2knees said:


> Jeff, trust me when I say we'll work it around your schedule.  since we'll be at the golden lion tuesday and wednesday, it doesnt matter for us whether we do mrg on wed or thurs.
> 
> do you still have my cell number?



Thanks, Pat.  Yes, I do have your cell.  

For me, the tie-breaker should be on which day are the snow conditions the best for MRG.  Ellen probably has a better base than MRG (don't know for sure, just assuming due to more snow guns) so you should choose the day which has better freshies (if there will be any) for MRG.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 5, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> wed - mrg
> thurs - stowe
> fri - smuggs
> 
> ???





2knees said:


> well JD would know for sure so that might be the way to go.  I do want to hit MRG though.





Grassi21 said:


> i'm cool with deciding when we get up there.  i'm just thinking of a possible long drive home on friday from jay after skiing 4 days in a row.



I meant the way you posted it.  I totally get not wanting to drive to jay and then home on friday.  lets see what powhumps and gladskier6 schedules look like and we can make everybody happier then pigs in shit....

beotch.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 5, 2010)

madskier6 said:


> Thanks, Pat.  Yes, I do have your cell.
> 
> For me, the tie-breaker should be on which day are the snow conditions the best for MRG.  Ellen probably has a better base than MRG (don't know for sure, just assuming due to more snow guns) so you should choose the day which has better freshies (if there will be any) for MRG.




Jeff.. How the f are ya??  Would be great to rip it with ya agin!!

Steveo


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 5, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Jeff.. How the f are ya??  Would be great to rip it with ya agin!!
> 
> Steveo



Doing well, Steve.  How are you?  Looking forward to hitting some pow together!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 5, 2010)

jeff, any chance you want to drive up the night before?  We were planning on playing chutes and ladders and getting all cranked up on juice boxes each night.  should be fun.

plenty of room to crash if you want.


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 5, 2010)

2knees said:


> jeff, any chance you want to drive up the night before?  We were planning on playing chutes and ladders and getting all cranked up on juice boxes each night.  should be fun.
> 
> plenty of room to crash if you want.



Count me in.  Just let me know which day you guys decide to hit MRG & I'm there the night before.  I can only do the one day, unfortunately.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 5, 2010)

You guys have me wondering if there's anyway I could pull of a Wednesday trip to join you???


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 5, 2010)

I might be able to hit MRG for the day wed or thu....Let me know what day you guys are gonna at MRG.


----------



## JD (Feb 5, 2010)

My post was for snow quality and left overs potential if one's adjenda was as much untracked woods as possible.  MRG should be a must on everyone's bucket list, but IMO, it's best after a huge dump, or early season as terrain is just opening up.  Lot's of folks looking for the sweet Poe there, and they know where to find it.  Significant snow advantage north of 89.  Bolton, Stowe, Smuggs, J.  Central VT has recovered to the point that I think there is close to a foot new in the BC, but at areas where it's getting skiied off every day you will find, nice, skiied in conditions.  Stuff is in really nice shape and you will have a good time no matter where you go....my squewed perception leads me to see out the best oppotunities for untracked deep snow so take it with a grain of salt.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 5, 2010)

Is there a bar at the Golden Lion ??

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 5, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Is there a bar at the Golden Lion ??
> 
> steveo



yeah.... its in whatever room we are staying in.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm in for Thursday when you guys decide where you're headed.  Not sure how early I'll be able to make it out though.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 5, 2010)

JD said:


> My post was for snow quality and left overs potential if one's adjenda was as much untracked woods as possible.  MRG should be a must on everyone's bucket list, but IMO, it's best after a huge dump, or early season as terrain is just opening up.  Lot's of folks looking for the sweet Poe there, and they know where to find it.  Significant snow advantage north of 89.  Bolton, Stowe, Smuggs, J.  Central VT has recovered to the point that I think there is close to a foot new in the BC, but at areas where it's getting skiied off every day you will find, nice, skiied in conditions.  Stuff is in really nice shape and you will have a good time no matter where you go....my squewed perception leads me to see out the best oppotunities for untracked deep snow so take it with a grain of salt.



JD, your input is most respected and valued.


----------



## mondeo (Feb 6, 2010)

You guys end up at K on Saturday, I'll see you there. If not, I might take a break from K.


----------



## KingM (Feb 6, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> yeah.... its in whatever room we are staying in.



A very quiet bar, where people speak in hushed voices and never disturb their neighbors.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 6, 2010)

KingM said:


> A very quiet bar, where people speak in hushed voices and never disturb their neighbors.



:lol:  understood.  if we want to get crazy we will walk up the access road and get loud.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 6, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> :lol:  understood.  if we want to get crazy we will walk up the access road and get loud.



Its gonna be FN great!!!!!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 6, 2010)

KingM said:


> A very quiet bar, where people speak in hushed voices and never disturb their neighbors.


:lol:


----------



## 2knees (Feb 7, 2010)

ALLSKIING said:


> :lol:




so you comin up for an overnight dave???






double :lol:

on another note, i dont know what its called now but the old Mad River Tavern is right down the road.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 7, 2010)

Whats daves famous quote??  Something like: "I love shots, all kinds of shots, shots are great"

steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 7, 2010)

2knees said:


> so you comin up for an overnight dave???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the hideaway was pretty cool too.  its kinda between mrg and the golden lion.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 7, 2010)

Off to the big apple

steveo


----------



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Whats daves famous quote??  Something like: "I love shots, all kinds of shots, shots are great"
> 
> steveo



I think it was "I like shots, shots are my favorite"


----------



## mondeo (Feb 7, 2010)

mondeo said:


> You guys end up at K on Saturday, I'll see you there. If not, I might take a break from K.


Scratch that, if you're at K, I'll miss you, if not, I'll probably make it. But if you're at Killington Friday night, hit the Pickle.

Forgot it's a blackout weekend.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 7, 2010)

2knees said:


> so you comin up for an overnight dave???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha! Working on it.....


----------



## Greg (Feb 8, 2010)

"I love shots. They are my favorite thing."


----------



## bvibert (Feb 8, 2010)

Greg said:


> "I love shots. They are my favorite thing."



Yeah, that sounds more right.


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 8, 2010)

So what's the decision on which day to hit MRG: Thursday?  I was hoping that Wednesday's storm would yield a powder day at MRG on Thursday but the storm may not hit north enough to blanket MRG.

I thought I read that Powbmps is in for Thursday.  Thursday at MRG works best for me.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 8, 2010)

Just talked to powbmps at lunch.  thursday was looking good for him.  I do want to throw out there that stowe might be a better option for those considering joining us for one day.  they have gotten far more snow recently and if you take exit 9 (i think thats the number) for MRG, its essentially equi distant off the ramp to stowe, you just go north instead of south.

anyway, Dave, Jeff, chris and brian, are you guys all coming up thursday and is MRG the only place you guys want to go?  Let us know so we can plan our wednesday accordingly.


----------



## powhunter (Feb 9, 2010)

Staring out at Kmart today..

Steveo


----------



## JD (Feb 9, 2010)

Exit 10....100N for stowe, 100s for MRV.  Exit 9 will also get you to MRV via 100B.


----------



## Trev (Feb 9, 2010)

2knees said:


> anyway, Dave, Jeff, chris and brian, are you guys all coming up thursday and is MRG the only place you guys want to go?  Let us know so we can plan our wednesday accordingly.



I am also trying to get out for a Thursday rip. Was thinking about driving up Wednesday evening.. crashing and catching up with you all on Thursday am.. where the hell ever your skiing !!

Maybe staying over for a Friday run as well.

I would be taking off from Meriden CT..  early evening on Wednesday or very early Thursday..   jeep has room for 3 + gear.. maybe a 4th..

Holler at me if you need/want/interested in car pooling.

NOTE: I have a place to stay up there at exit 8 off 89...


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 10, 2010)

Spoke to 2knees last night & this morning.  Looks like we're hitting MRG on Thursday.  I'll be there & it looks like powbmps & friend will meet us there Thurs morning.  Anyone else who wants to meet, we'll be skiing off the Single.  

Unfortunately, Steveo had to leave due to the passing of his father.  Condolences go out to powhunter!

PM me if your interested in meeting us for some runs.  Hopefully, there will be some wrap around snow of some sort so there will be a few inches of fresh pow.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 10, 2010)

madskier6 said:


> Unfortunately, Steveo had to leave due to the passing of his father.  Condolences go out to powhunter!



Terrible news. Thoughts and prayers are with you Steveo.


----------



## Greg (Feb 10, 2010)

madskier6 said:


> Spoke to 2knees last night & this morning.  Looks like we're hitting MRG on Thursday.  I'll be there & it looks like powbmps & friend will meet us there Thurs morning.  Anyone else who wants to meet, we'll be skiing off the Single.
> 
> Unfortunately, Steveo had to leave due to the passing of his father.  Condolences go out to powhunter!
> 
> PM me if your interested in meeting us for some runs.  Hopefully, there will be some wrap around snow of some sort so there will be a few inches of fresh pow.





o3jeff said:


> Terrible news. Thoughts and prayers are with you Steveo.



Oh man! That sucks. So sorry for your loss, Steve-O!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 10, 2010)

madskier6 said:


> Unfortunately, Steveo had to leave due to the passing of his father.  Condolences go out to powhunter!



That's terrible, sorry for your loss Steve-o.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 10, 2010)

Sh*t Steve, sorry to hear that.  Condolences for sure.


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Feb 10, 2010)

Steve-o - thoughts and prayers are with you.



In regards to skiing in the MRV - just want to give the bump lovers a fair warning: as of Friday, bumps at MRG were not good. I'm not sure what was up, but the typical good bump trails (Catamount, Chute, Fall Line, Canyon) were pretty rough.  Hardly any lines at all, and definitely scratchy underneath.  Hopefully it has improved over the past few days, but just wanted to give you the heads-up.  Let me know how it is.  I'll be ripping the bumps at Ellen.  Can't drag me away from perfect lines and soft snow!


----------



## powhunter (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks you guys!!  

Steveo


----------

